# Bonds and Clemens Strike Out in Sixth HOF Attempt.



## TowinKarz (Jan 24, 2018)

They are Chipper Jones, Jim Thome, Vlad Guerrero and Trevor Hoffman.

Jack Morris and Alan Tramiel courtesy of the VC. 

So much for the "they'll get in five years down the line when the old writers die out and the millennials who don't care about steroids take over"  where have we heard that kind of election prediction-talk before? Hummmm?


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 24, 2018)

Maybe after they let Pete Rose in.


----------



## LulzKiller (Jan 24, 2018)

They both made improvementss of a few percent, which seem to indicate a slow growth towards it, especially as each years removes more and more people who can vote per 10 year retirement clause.

Edgar Martinez missing out until his final year next year is the real problem.

I still think post-Selig induction that steroid players' induction is a moral necessity.


----------



## Army Burger (Jan 24, 2018)

Here's hoping Guerrero's plaque will have the Expos hat on it


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 25, 2018)

Chipper Jones was so awesome and the fuckers who didn't vote for him should have the right to vote revoked.


----------



## LulzKiller (Jan 25, 2018)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Chipper Jones was so awesome and the fuckers who didn't vote for him should not have the right to vote revoked.


Problem is they have an excuse of "muh ballot limits" so they can claim tactical voting


----------



## CatParty (Jan 25, 2018)

LulzKiller said:


> Edgar Martinez missing out until his final year next year is the real problem.



next year is a weak class i think edgar is a shoe in.
still want walker, mcgriff and kent in there.


----------



## LulzKiller (Jan 25, 2018)

CatParty said:


> next year is a weak class i think edgar is a shoe in.
> still want walker, mcgriff and kent in there.


We have to factor in the fact that Mariano and ghost-Halladay will also be shoe-ins, so we're going to get a really battle next year anyway. Walker 2019 will be his 2nd to last ballot.

Mcgriff is last ballot in 2019 with 23ish% of the ballot; he has less chance to get in next year than Bonds/Clemens do for the rest of their time on the ballot.

IDK if with Mcgriff and Kent whether they are HOF or HOVG.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 25, 2018)

LulzKiller said:


> IDK if with Mcgriff and Kent whether they are HOF or HOVG.



i think if mcgriff got to 500 home runs he'd be a shoe in. if they're going to penalize the guys from the steroid era, i think they should at least recognize a "clean" player like mcgriff to do so well against the ped players


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 25, 2018)

LulzKiller said:


> Problem is they have an excuse of "muh ballot limits" so they can claim tactical voting


Idk how you can rank 10 people ahead of the best 3rd baseman of his generation and the greatest switch hitter of all time.

I'm not even a Braves fan


----------



## LulzKiller (Jan 26, 2018)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Idk how you can rank 10 people ahead of the best 3rd baseman of his generation and the greatest switch hitter of all time.
> 
> I'm not even a Braves fan


tactical voting doesn't always mean the ten best for the voter, they might try to vote for someone they know is low percentage in order to keep them on the ballot. that's what I was trying to explain.

Not endorsing it, just explaining how the limit helps to provide excuses.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jan 31, 2018)

LulzKiller said:


> Edgar Martinez missing out until his final year next year is the real problem.


Shut up shut up shut up.

You are gonna jinx it. I already have enough sadness in my life as an M's fan. I don't need any more.


----------



## TiggerNits (Feb 1, 2018)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Chipper Jones was so awesome and the fuckers who didn't vote for him should have the right to vote revoked.



Its hard to think of a member of the 90s All-Star level Braves bullpen and infield who shouldn't be a first vote HoF member. And thats from someone who hates the goddamed Braves


----------



## TowinKarz (Feb 1, 2018)

@TiggerNits 

I concur, and this is coming from a guy who still has nightmares about Sid Bream rounding third on his way to score while dragging the _Queen Mary_ behind him.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Feb 1, 2018)

The amazing thing is they won only one world series


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 22, 2018)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Idk how you can rank 10 people ahead of the best 3rd baseman of his generation and the greatest switch hitter of all time.
> 
> I'm not even a Braves fan


I'm a Phillies fan, and he had our numbers every game but god damn he was a class act and you couldn't hate him.


----------



## TiggerNits (Feb 22, 2018)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> The amazing thing is they won only one world series



I will forever love what Joe Carter did to them in game seven



Flowers For Sonichu said:


> The amazing thing is they won only one world series



The AL was so good those years. The Yankees 90s dynasty gaining steam, Toronto just being monsters int he play offs and the Cinderella season for the Twins just were all such great teams. The Braves got a gimmie over a miraculous Indians and the Marlins getting that out of left field streak at the end felt like flukes, honestly


----------



## Lipitor (Feb 23, 2018)

Should have juiced the ball and not your arms...


----------

